# Craftsman Drift King 536-82560 linkage help needed



## Tstornant (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you have any pictures you could share of this unit. I am trying to figure out the carburetor linkage as well as the controls on the handle bars.



saaiello21 said:


> Craftsman 26 Drift King 3 stage pneumatic tires
> 
> So I just acquired this old beast when I bought my home. What I have found out about it is it is from early 1960s or possibly late 50s. I put some fresh gas and a plug and it started on second pull couldn't believe it. With the handle released auger moves and it tries to move forward it only has one handle to control auger and drive. It don't matter if it is in neutral or a gear it tries to inch forward. I have not had time to put it in the service position and pull the skid plate off yet. I am trying to find a service manual or some diagrams for this thing but can't find one anywhere. I want to recondition this unit and bring it back to full functionality. Any help would be appreciated I will post some pics of it later tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Tstornant









It would help if you told us the model number of the snowblower and same for the engine.
Like any forum it's also nice if you start a thread of your own for your issue/questions rather than piggyback onto someone elses. This is a three year old thread. In that new post add a photo or two, we like show and tell 


.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
as you can see there is a new thread just for you, asking for help, please post more detailed model and serial number information from both the machine and engine so our better knowing people can better help you .


----------

